# Anal Disease?



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

One of my reds has something hanging from it's anus.








What could it be?

The protrusion is blood red in colour with a white tip. 
I noticed it two nights ago. No difference in his behaviour from what I can tell...aside from that and a few fin nips he looks healthy.

Water quality is good, not perfect. I do a 40% water change per week.

I feed them smelt three days a week, tilapia two days a week, shrimp and beefheart once a week. I never use live food. One bad habit is that I don't take out leftover food right away, because it's always gone by morning. (I feed them at night)

The only thing I've changed in their diet is once last week I decided to try stuffing the smelt with cichlid pellets.

Well...I'm a little worried. Here are some pics.
Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

Don't mind the uprooted plants.








They flip out when the camera is out and knock everything over.


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

hmm it would be easier to tell if i saw it in person, although it just looks like a peice of fin that got torn off from the the majority of the back fin, but i bet its not considering im the least knowledgable person here....


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

Looks like a fin..lol


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

how would u feel if someone took pictures of you with a stiffy

looks like a peice of fin though


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

your fish has a hernia









hopefully it's nothing serious and it's just a piece of fin that got torn. maybe it's just poop. i've never seen my p's with poop hanging before.. so it's a possibilty. hell i've never even seen the poop in the tank on the gravel or anything. hope everything's ok.


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

No man...I also thought it was part of his anal fin at first. I guess you can't really tell from the pics...but it's clearly not part of the anal fin.









EDIT: Here's another pic...if you enlarge it, you can see that it's not fin.

Maybe it is just a stiffy and he's ready to get it on ?


----------

